# Okaloosa County FAD Program



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

This could be a great benefit for offshore fishing. Okaloosa County is planning on deploying FADS north of Desota Canyon. My hope is that if they do, they can fund maintenance for the the system.


https://billfish.org/news/okaloosa-county-fad-project/


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Plenty of Fads to the west. Sure hope they don’t add more for those of us that still enjoy the hunt. Maybe I’m the minority’s these days, but I’ve never enjoyed FAD fishing. (Or the crowds inherently present at the fads) To me, there’s nothing better than open water fishing. Then again, I fish for fun. Perhaps if my livelihood depended on it, I would be circling the fads as well. Just my 2 cents. Either way, many (myself included) will surely visit the FADS should they be placed in our waters. Thanks for the info...


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Fads*

I agree, last year we were way south and the rigs were dead. Fortunately there was a nice rip about 10 miles south of us, we trolled it for the day; 1-2 on Blues and 1-2 on Whites and a nice catch of Dorado, loved it! 

I still think if the FADs are maintained that it could be a good thing, especially for small boats out of Destin and PC that can not make it 125-165 miles just to get to rigs.....and yes, most of my Gulf Billfish have been caught within 45 miles of Destin's Sea Buoy the way it should be.....


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

agree 100%. I am not opposed to the fads, as they will definitely help a lot of anglers out. I guess I’m just old school...I love open water, uncluttered by man-made distractions. I fish to get away from it all....and sometimes rigs, floating trash, etc reminds me of exactly why I’m out there. Lol. There is nothing like the open ocean to clear the mind!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Fads = Successful fishing = People staying in the Sport.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Bet they would be fantastic spots to make bait!


----------

